# Can CD video files be made to play on a DVD player?



## angusfan1 (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi All,

Is there anyway to play video files on a CD with a DVD player? Or, can those files somehow be transferred from the CD to a DVD?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

How did the video files get onto a CD in the first place? If you're talking VCD format, you can suck them off and encode them for a DVD with a variety of commercial applications.


----------



## angusfan1 (Jan 2, 2006)

The video files are some I downloaded. I got them onto the CD by dragging them over and into the box that opens when a CD is in the disk drive...


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Doesn't work that way. Doing it like that will make the CD a DATACD. Unless your player supports the format of the files you are using, you will need to burn them in a separate program as a VCD.


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

angusfan1 said:


> The video files are some I downloaded. I got them onto the CD by dragging them over and into the box that opens when a CD is in the disk drive...


If they paly from CD they will play from a DVD, just drag them to DVD disc.... some players support certain files and it varies by player. Otherwise you have to author the files to DVD spec, Ulead Movie Factory is a good place to start.


----------

